# matchbox Sprint Car Racing @ Bellrock.



## D&D Race

Now this track is multipupose as well not only can it run models. It will run matchbox too. Sprint cars was on the docket this night. Here the pics. :thumbsup:

Here is the pace lap. 




























The start of the race.



















The wreck.



















as you can see i've been busy with pics.


----------



## jerzymike

Nice work!


----------



## roadrner

Great set up, have you ever thought about slotcars? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## D&D Race

which scale 1/43 1/32 or 1/24th own em :thumbsup:

BELLROCK Speedway was the name of my 12' x 6' 4 lane Artin track. that I got rid of for lack of space. I Still own my 8' x 4' 4 lane Scaley track which is called BELLROCK Racepark.


----------



## 69Stang

Dude, love the circle track theme!!!! Keep those pics coming, that only a few of the dirt cars pics I ever see on HT!


----------



## Jerzferno

I love sprint cars. What era/year are those from? Im not into collecting so I never saw them before. Something id like to get....................if thye are available?


----------



## D&D Race

early 90's I believe. I have around 30 sprint cars.


----------



## Jerzferno

Very nice!!


----------



## smoke14

:thumbsup: x30! And :thumbsup: for the track! What fun!


----------



## AlanTew

thats a whole lot of sprints  
now you need a little dirt track for them


----------



## D&D Race

I may look into that in the spring.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Very, very cool... Looks like alot of fun !!!*


----------

